
There’s a deep sadness to it: A new book takes on masculinity in Silicon Valley - ajaviaad
https://news.yahoo.com/m/231ff982-b971-3f94-b983-f7e765750e3e/%E2%80%9Cthere%E2%80%99s-a-deep-sadness-to.html
======
giardini
Hacker News is mentioned in the Quartz article, which is an interview with
Anna Wiener, author of the new book "Uncanny Valley"(underscores mine):

Quartz: _" You talk in your book about the tendency in Silicon Valley for
venture capitalists or people on _Hacker_ _News_ to hold forth on
philosophical issues and debates that don’t reflect the actual world we live
in, and suggest there may be a moral problem with the way they go about those
discussions."_

Weiner: _" I think this tendency to discuss and attempt to address human
issues, social issues, within the framework or logic usually reserved for
economic conversations, is morally bankrupt in a lot of ways. I think the
intellectual culture here, I have qualms with it because it seems so
flattering to power, it’s so vacuous, it’s so ahistorical, and fancies itself
apolitical.

A thought experiment is a fun thing. I, too, love to smoke a joint and think,
What if the world isn’t the world? But it starts to get frightening to me when
it’s people who have the ear and the attention of power and when this pseudo-
intellectual mindset is incredibly flattering to power and also presents a way
to look at the world where everything is a little bit of a fantasy."_

------
ajaviaad
There seems no point to mention Hacker News in this interview but mentioning
HN is beyond understanding.

